# I need air rifle suggestions.



## Jinx747 (Oct 4, 2013)

I have looked at the Gamo Whisper Fusion Pro, the Umarex Octane, the Ruger Yukon and the Benjamin Trail NP XL 1500 and they all have things to them I like and things I dislike. First off, I'm not sure if I should get a .177, .22 or .25 caliber. Secondly, I don't know if I should go with Spring piston, nitro piston or reaxis piston. I have heard so many conflicting opinions, so some science behind your answer would be great. I don't know the fpe behind any of the guns I mentioned and I'm open for more suggestions. I always prefer that the gun has sights to go along with the scope just in case the scope isn't behaving and the Benjamin Trail NP XL 1500 is lacking in that respect. I have had problems with dovetail mounts in the past, so I prefer picatinny scope mounts. I'd like to have a cheek rest(I'm a righty), which I know the Umarex Octane lacks. If it is a heavier gun like the Umarex Octane, I'd prefer to have sling mounts so I'm not always holding it up. Basically, if you can tell me which caliber and piston type is the best for hunting small game and target shooting, I'll be able to do a lot on my own, but if you have a favorite gun, I wouldn't mind hearing about it so I can check it out. FPE would be great to know on any gun you show me.


----------



## phoenixhunter (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello mate. First off your price range would be nice to know. If you would like a gun for sgh you should go for a .22 rifle. More punch and many can produce over 30fpe and it only takes around 5fpe to kill small game. Also would you like fixed barrel or break barrel ? This is also important. Springers are great and have power but there's that duel recoil and they get pretty loud. Np rifles don't have that duel recoil and they are next to silent. I have a Benjamin trail Np I thought it was loud till I let my friend shoot it. I was sitting under a tree 20 ft away and I only heard the pellet hitting the trap never the gun itself. Give a little detail on your price answer my questions and I can point you in the right direction


----------

